# Lily started bleeding from her mouth out of the blue I need help



## atvchick95

I'd been in the bird room for a about a hour tonight every one was fine, Either sleeping, or playing, I was taking some pictures, and I'd taken video of Lily and bart she was bieng such a camera hog sticking her face real close to my camera beaking it through the bars - and just bieng silly 

then my boyfriend came in to start putting the single birds up in thier cages for the night, and we were on the last one (Pugsley) I shut the light out (thats how we get the birds with less stress) he got pugsley and I turned the light back on, and we were talking and then heard a sneezing sound, looked around and found it was lily sitting on her perch w/her back to us sneezing one after another, we thought maybe she had a feather stuck or something and when it didn't stop in a minute or so, I took the lovebirds to thier cage in the living room and he got Lily out, when i came back in i saw she was bleeding from her mouth

I do not know why, she has blood in her nostrils (most likely from sneezing) and she was making a wierd noise (she's only done it one time since we brought her to the living room and put her in a cage) I've been sitting there stroking the back of her head and wings for the last half hour, we used a q tip to clean her mouth out (it was dry) so we could attempt to see but we can't see what is bleeding excatly, So we put a little bit of flour on the q tip and ran it around her mouth Hopeing it'll stop what ever is bleeding, She has stopped bleeding but she's still breathing hard and can't seem to stand or perch, I went to pick her up off the Kitchen table to put her in the cage in the living room and she attempted to perch on my finger but fell instead 

there is no avian vet here, there is a cat dog vet with a vet that see's birds, BUT after they told me to leave Minnie in her cage for 10 days and she'd stop laying eggs when i called whne i thought she was egg bound, I refuse to go to them if they don't know the differnce between egg bound and chronic egg laying, I'm afraid they'll just kill my birds!

there is one well over a hour away, but this bieng 10 pm on a sunday night (and having one head light out) we can't go no where after dark anyway (its a huge fine around here to drive around w/ a head light out)

I don't know what to do, I put her in a smaller cage then what she was in (not too small for her though), put the food / water dishes on the floor beside her and put a towel in for her to lay on instead of newspapers 

she was 4 yrs old when I got her oct or nov 07 So she's around 4 1/2 -5 yrs old 


before she started sneezing and bleeding she was fine, she was eating on her pellets and Jumbo millet which she's had both before she eats her pellets every day and she had the new jumbo millet for a while now 

Please help I don't know what else to do


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

It sounds like she could be bleeding internally, not good at all  I would keep her warm and quite with food and water at the bottom of the cage. She does really need to see an avian vet. I would call them first thing in the morning and rush her in. Internal bleeding can be caused by alot of things including trauma, a foreign body, cancer, poison, infection or a bleeding disorder. Even better would be to rush her to an emergency vet. Let us know how she does.


----------



## Bea

Oh no, i hope she'll be alright!! I agree with Jaime. For now just keep her warm and quiet, and then vet ASAP in the morning.


----------



## Laura

Birds do not have much clotting agent in there blood a minor cut can be life threatening, thats good you got the bleeding to stop but something is not right there, hopefully you can get her into a vet today she really needs to be seen by someone, good luck I hope all goes well today.


----------



## atvchick95

Lily passed away in the middle of the night.  She wasn't alone though So I hope that helped her.


----------



## Laura

Sorry to hear that


----------



## Kfontan

I'm so sorry.

Do you have any ideas what started this?


----------



## atvchick95

Thanks 

Kfontan - No i don't she was fine, I even have video of her that I took right before it all happened, I'm trying to fiqure out how to use Window's Movie Maker to cut sections and make a Video of just her and her Mate Bart ( Its a long video and I don't want me spanning the room and getting the budgies and all that jazz) she was fine chriping playing around eating 

then we went to put up all the singles(non breeding ones) and we were on the last one i turned the light back on after my b/f got him, and we heard sneezing, we bent down and it was Lily she had her back to us and was sneezing (i'd say about 15-20 times if not more one after another) So i took pugsley and roxy to the thier cage in the living room while My b/f was taking Lily out of her cage, and I came back in to see if she was alright and she had blood coming out of her mouth - at first we thought maybe she bit her tounge, we took her to the kitchen used a Q-tip to clean the blood out of her mouth to attempt to see if anything was cut (used a bright flash light) but couldn't see anything, and then i got another q tip put a little bit of flour on it and he wiped it in her mouth (its the only thing i could think of to stop bleeding and wasn't even sure if it would work since it was coming out of her mouth), She stopped bleeding but from sneezing there was blood in her nostrils as well 

we've tried to fiqure it out, thought maybe a piece of her Pellet cut her, or perhaps a piece of her millet, or I thought maybe she cut her self with her toe nail because she'll stick her foot in her mouth to clean it off 

After my kids went to school, I burried her out under the tree that I can see from my Couch, (she's beside Mickey my Budgie that died a couple weeks ago of old age) And my boyfriend is going to pick me up some of those Paint Marker pen things, and get a couple Landscapeing type Bricks (they're just plain with no holes etc) So I can write their names on them and Lay them where they're burried becuase right now I have just normal Red Brick (like chimmenys are made of) over top of where they're burried.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Iam sorry to hear about Lily


----------



## Sophia

I am so sorry to hear this  You did the very best you could, and that is what matters! R.i.p Lily!


----------



## Plukie

Awww, I'm so sorry to hear about Lily. Sometimes things happen so fast that we really don't have chance to help and sometimes there is just nothing that can be done. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## atvchick95

Thank you all


----------



## Beckyjean81

I am so sorry to hear about Lily.  I am sure it comforted her to be with you when she passed.


----------



## Katta

Sneezing excessively is usually a sign of an upper respiratory infection. Since she had trouble breathing, that could have been it. I would wipe down and disinfect everything you can. Especially if you don't know what it is, don't want your other birds to risk catching whatever Lily could have had.

Either that, or something obstructed her airway and she damaged herself on the inside trying to get it out (not being able to perch, lying on stomach is a symptom of internal damage). Since the whole course of events was really sudden and she was fine earlier in the day, could have been it.

Sorry you had to experience something like that. A good idea would be to call up avian vets and ask them what you should do/who you can contact in case of another emergency. Even if you can't rush the bird to a vet, they might be able to help you over the phone.
________
Mustang ssp


----------



## Laura

Katta said:


> Sorry you had to experience something like that. A good idea would be to call up avian vets and ask them what you should do/who you can contact in case of another emergency. Even if you can't rush the bird to a vet, they might be able to help you over the phone.


Thats good advice for all of us, sometimes things happen so fast, its good to have a back up plan.


----------



## SunnyCockatiel

This is just terrible... I am so sorry.


----------



## atvchick95

Thank you 

She's joined a couple of my other birds @ the rainbow bridge, and I can visit "her" daily
because she is burried under a tree outside of my living room window


----------

